# 2010 Taurus SHO transmission problem



## cowboy dan (Apr 11, 2010)

pepperpot said:


> I have a 2010 Taurus SHO, 3500 miles. Occasionally when it shifts from 2nd to 3rd, 25-30 mph, it will delay the shift for about a second, with the engine reveing. Then hard shifts. Back to dealer for a computer repair per service bulletin. This did not fix the problem. Any similar problems and solution?


 
the longer you drive it, the more it becomes your fault. don't let that happen. keep taking it back untill they fix it. what ever the problem is, is irrelevent to you. it will be something really expensive because there is no such thing as a cheap fix with a new car. whatever the dealer tells you it's all in a bid to keep you at bay for as long as they can by telling you story after story untill u get mad enough to pay them. it is a tactict they use. another is to tell you that you did this, that or something else in an attemt to have you second guess everything you think you know about anything, that you just pay in frustration." i'll never deal whith that shop again" is music in their ears. as long as they don't have to give free labor. sorry to those that may be offended... sometimes the truth hurts


----------

